# What do you think is scarier/cooler - Masks or make-up?



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think you can do great characters with both makeup and mask, though lately i've been preffering masks for the ease. Here are some of my costumes...

It also depends on how interactive you want to be. Make up and prosthetics allow you to have the most facial expression but silicone masks are very good and can be put on or taken off in 5 seconds. Downside to silicone is the prices. Cheapest you can get them is about $400 each and they can go way up in price from there/

make up costumes i've worn:
















And masks:


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

As haunts move up is size and sophistication it seems they move more to make-up rather than worry about keeping an inventory of masks that need care and be accounted for than they find the middle road and use prosthetic appliances.
A mask can completely create a character or creature in seconds.
I work with a charity haunt and often fill in more than one scene and need to be able to change character after a quick jog across the grounds.
or drop everything to troubleshoot a prop, lights, sound, etc..(You dont want to hear HEY THAT ZOMBIE IS FIXING THE FENCE! from a patron)and some people cant stay in a mask for hours on end. 
So what I'm getting at is use what works best for yourself, the haunt, and your character.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I'd usually opt for the make-up approach wherever possible. Though some masks, as shown above, look so much better. 
In the case of your two options, I think the make-up option would look best, though it seems a little complicated to me!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

IMO, it depends on how long the character will be seen, and in what conditions.
A mask can be easier to work with if the people will only be face to face with the person behind it for less than a minute. Cheap masks in particular can be used in darker scenes where details don't stand out.
Makeup is great for face characters, people that walk crowds, interact more, and get up into better lighting. Expressions matter more with longer face to face time, as well as detail in the costume and makeup.

With foam appliances, you blend the line between makeup and masks, and it can fit either scene type. Appliances are getting cheaper every year as well, making them widely available. They do not last forever, but they can last a couple seasons if very well cleaned and cared for.
With silicone masks you get the detail of pro makeup with the ease of a mask, but at the drawback of cost. If you have a set character used year after year, and will take care of the mask, it can be a wonderful investment, but it's a waste for a one or two time use character, or in the hands of someone who doesn't care for the mask. Silicone masks can be damaged, and even little tears can develop into huge problems.


----------



## Hervoyel (Jun 18, 2010)

I have particularly oily skin and thus run into problems with most makeup/prosthetic attempts. I've also got very sensitive skin just to make matters worse. Assuming I can find something that works on me it's still got to not make me break out in a rash. For me masks are a must.

Having said that I think makeup done well tops masks in most situations where the "audience" will get any kind of good look at the person wearing it.


----------



## Diception (Oct 13, 2011)

the best i ever did was i wore a slightly over size demon mask and when i would get people (mostly kids) asking what i looked like underneath the mask i would remove it showing a old man / red face demon (think demons from charmed i.e. Cole) used a mix of prosthetics and paint. had a ton of fun that year.


----------

